# Turmeric



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, a teammate has had positive reviews of Turmeric with her dog starting to show signs of arthritis and I know it has many beneficial effects and have some we got from the Indian Grocer

Where do we begin? Cyra has severe HD, but does not show any real signs and Grim is starting show some stiffness in his shoulders I think from years of jumping out of trucks (we now have a ramp which he hates to use but I make him)

Suggestions about its use and quantity - insights on it?


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have info on your direct situation. But i work for a health and wellness company, writing menus and I've researched the health benefits of Turmeric. It's incredible the benefits of some of the spices we have right in our own cabinets!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'd love to hear more about this.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

where to start with turmeric , an ingredient that I use in my supplements.

in list form

anti cancer anti tumour, contains spreading , 
anti bacterial - great for stomach upset 
anti inflammatory
liver detoxifier 
most important one is the promising results in anti cancer 

active ingredient is curcurmin 

Carmen


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are combinations which amplify a benefit
turmeric and ginger reduces pain and acts as anti inflammatory for joint
turmeric and cayenne -
I use turmeric ginger and cayenne in the formula
is anti oxidant , anti inflammatory and pain killer 
turmeric with bromelain -- reduces swelling

these are not snake oil statements http://naturalfactors.com/images/PIM/NF/Products/398__Turm-Brom-RS.pdf.pdf

Carmen


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My mother uses Tumeric for rheumatoid arthritis. She believes it does make a difference.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have heard it may even help with hemangiosarcoma by reducing blood veseel growth - My father was given Avastin for the same reason (and for his macular degeneration)

I need to learn more of this. So much of medicine is big corporations laying claim to synthetics that nature has already thought of. And, shame, my great great grandmother was an herb doctor.

I know bromelain is in pineapple.I would love to figure out quantities. Did some research and am starting at about 1/2 tablespoon sprinkled on food


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was recently reading a new booklet written by Monica Segal, "Help For Your Arthritic Dog" 

Help For Your Arthritic Dog

and in it she talks a little about turmeric. She states that it has been shown to exhibit antioxidant, anti inflammatory and antibacterial properties, but that it isn't easily absorbed and that it needs to be paired with piperine, the outer shell of peppercorn- which is key to it's absorption. She states that for a 50-60 pound dog she starts with 1/4 tsp turmeric and a grind of fresh peppercorn, that she's increased this to twice daily if the dog is in bad shape while usually being able to lower the dose down the road.

You also mentioned the bromelain that is in pineapple- Segal does not mention bromelain specifically but talks a bit about proteolytic enzymes helping to reduce inflammation. She says these enzymes are found in foods such as papaya and pineapple, but in her experience her clients found that they needed to use so much that it became too expensive or caused an upset stomach. Instead she found better results by using a full spectrum digestive enzyme.

Hope that helps. It really is a neat booklet with lots of ideas for helping arthritis, just not sure which if her ideas my dogs would eat. Let us know how your experience goes.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Dr Oz mentioned it yesterday to help prevent alzheimers, 1/2 tsp daily.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well I have been using it along with other things for Grim and ran out and it was too high at the drug store so I did without for about a week. WOW. Nevermore. After two days back on about 2grams a day of the capsule his shoulder stiffness has abated and he is back to normal. It was profound.

He had been doing so well before we ran out. I even posted a positive update. FYI. If you have a truck or SUV get a RAMP. I am certain a lifetime of jumping out of crates in the back of a pickup truck did a number on his back and shoulders


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I am not sure if it is possible to OD on turmeric. (I knew some people who ate raw turmeric on a daily basis -- the ones that look kind of like a knobbly little finger. Their skin was amazing as a result.) A bigger barrier may be the taste if too much is added to the food. But then that's what we have the turmeric caps for. Initial doses might need to be aggressive to help with the arthritis. 

Ground turmeric is also a powerful wound healer because of its anti-microbial properties. Usually, turmeric powder or paste is applied pretty liberally on the wound itself and it really helps speed up the healing process. The paste is going to be a lot less messy of course but be careful, it stains like crazy! You should see my kitchen counters  I cook a LOT with turmeric.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update, that's great that it's been working and that now you've been able to confirm it!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting - wonder if this relates to Grim's apparent kidney stones where we acidified the urine with diet and cleared up: Turmeric and oxalate. I was reading up because I have been eating a number of dark leafy greens and feel like maybe I could be getting a kidney stone (I had one years ago.......) The dose was not that thigh in the experimental study.

Effect of cinnamon and turmeric on urinary oxalate excretion, plasma lipids, and plasma glucose in healthy subjects
Turmeric
Is Turmeric Bad For Your Kidneys? | LIVESTRONG.COM
Turmeric benefit and side effects, powder extract for treating medical conditions
Counterpoint
Curcumin and Kidney Health


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

> If you have a truck or SUV get a RAMP. I am certain a lifetime of jumping out of crates in the back of a pickup truck did a number on his back and shoulders


Jocoyn, I couldn't agree more!! My GSD goes to work with me. 90 lbs banging onto his neck, shoulders, and elbows 4 times a day (we go out for lunch) did some serious damage. We recently got a ramp for my SUV and Traveler is already showing improvement. Now he waits for me to extend the ramp for exiting; he's no dummy


----------

